# Wiring trolling motor through deck?



## Nick5288 (Mar 18, 2014)

I currently have my trolling motor wired to a plug and the plug is on the top of the deck. The plugs hold water and corode to fast and I'm looking for a way to hardwire through the deck but make it waterproof. Under the deck is dry storage and I don't want to have a hole for water to run in.. Any suggestions are helpful


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Any hole cut in a deck is at risk of leaking. Now, if you must cut a hole, this is the best solution,

http://saltyshores.com/wordpress/2014/05/20/general/trolling-motor-plug-solution-battery-tender/

It is easy to seal and seems to be able to live around saltwater better than others. The downside, the cut needs to be neat and made with a good jigsaw.

My trolling motor has 10ga wire, which is attached to the top section. I run 6ga wire from the bottom section to the battery which is just below the deck. So far, so good.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I prefer the plug for a trolling motor setup. Make sure to keep the power off when not in use, this will drastically cut down on the corrosion. Use a quality plug, Marinco or Battery Tender's new one. The Marinco does not hold water, unless you silicone the thru wire holes. Use a quality corrosion spray after every few uses. I use an air compressor to blow the water from the plug connection after every cleaning. I'm currently on year 2 of the same plug and use the boat at least once per week.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

My 01 HB has the plug on the front bulkhead. The downside is you have to have a long ass TM wire to reach it. But it will stay dry and no leaks. How long is your deck?


----------



## Nick5288 (Mar 18, 2014)

I think I'm going to just move the plug to the front bulkhead like you said..I just don't know what to do with the 1" hole in the top deck now lol


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Have Glasser Boat Works take care of it or have someone make a low profile metal plate to cover it or maybe there is something at West Marine that might work.  

These are for gas but might give you an idea

http://www.nauticexpo.com/boat-manufacturer/deck-fill-1099.html


----------



## joebucko (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds like the issue is the flush deck mount trapping water. You may be able to just cover the existing hole with a small sloped receptacle housing and solve the issues of keeping the plug dry and the underneath compartment waterproof. 
Check out this discussion on 2Coolfishing on the same subject. Two posts have pictures of the housing.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1246113


----------

